# my 56" rocketship.........



## ky_longbow (Aug 4, 2011)

i do believe ive posted this bow befor, the first few days i had the bow, been shooting it almost exclusively since i got it the past few months, its a HOOTS recurve,
54 # @ 28" , super quiet, fast enough for me and dead on accurate, IF i do my part the deer are in bad trouble in about a month...........





ill take this group at 20 yards anytime...........














she handles excellent from a stand.........


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## DWB (Aug 4, 2011)

You've got a jewell of a bow!  I was at Lee's place about a monthe ago and fell in love with the little recurve myself.  Will be ordering one in October!  How do you like the Kanti quiver?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 4, 2011)

DWB, the whole package is the real deal , i have several kanatis in several styles, Lee told me the 54 " recurve is a much sweeter than the 56 " bow............


----------



## BGBH (Aug 4, 2011)

Doug,looks good....glad the string is working for ya...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd take that group at 10 yards.. 

Beautiful bow!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't see how it could get much better, for an up the tree bow especially. Noticed it ain't ugly either, as per all of your bows.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 4, 2011)

BGBH said:


> Doug,looks good....glad the string is working for ya...



yep i know a real good string maker.........LOL THANKS Mark


----------



## DWB (Aug 4, 2011)

KY Longbow,
Lee told me the same thing about the 54 inch.  I shot both and prefer the 56 inch.  I shoot split finger with my bow canted at 1:00.  I have two anchor points and I was able to achieve that with the 56 inch and it really felt smoothe.


----------



## 730waters (Aug 10, 2011)

Got a friend with a 200 acre farm up there and I hope maybe to hunt up there this year! A beautiful bow and good shooting!


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 10, 2011)

730waters said:


> Got a friend with a 200 acre farm up there and I hope maybe to hunt up there this year! A beautiful bow and good shooting!



good luck in KY , what part of the state?


----------



## 730waters (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry to get back to you so late Ky. The friend who owns this piece of property never really said where it is located. I will find out soon. I notice in the regs for Kentucky that there are different quotas for different areas. Which are the best to hunt in?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 16, 2011)

zone 1 is the best , thats the western part of the state, you can buy unlimited does tags there, im zone 3 , 1 buck and 3 does with the bonus tag or 4 does however ya wanna do it.......im in the mountainous eastern part of the state.....


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 16, 2011)

that is a good lookin bow. Good shootin'.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 20, 2011)

Spoke with Lee on Friday & placed an order for a 52" 53#@ 26.  I'm 10 bows down on the list. Might get it in time for the extended archery season.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2011)

chenryiv said:


> Spoke with Lee on Friday & placed an order for a 52" 53#@ 26.  I'm 10 bows down on the list. Might get it in time for the extended archery season.



Ten bows down and waitin. Hopefully he'll get you fixed up before too long.


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 20, 2011)

chenryiv said:


> Spoke with Lee on Friday & placed an order for a 52" 53#@ 26.  I'm 10 bows down on the list. Might get it in time for the extended archery season.



cool -you'll love the bow, hope your wait goes by quick !!! 
post some pics when you get it


----------



## DWB (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe Chenryiv's wait will be quick.  The last time I was at Lee's shop, he was cranking them out!  I bet he had about 10 that were already finished.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 29, 2011)

Just received my "Lil Hoot" 54# @ 26 w/ Anneewakee Kanti quiver. Beautiful Kingswood Limbs.  Shot a few arrows.  Smooth!!! Can't wait to spend some time with it.  Photo's to follow soon.


----------



## gurn (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice lookin bow. I'd say them deers are gonna take ah hurtin.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 30, 2011)

Good deal...we need pics.


----------



## DWB (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes indeed!  We need pictures!  That will help me until I can pick my Hoots recurve up!


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 2, 2011)

Not the best Pics, but here's some for now.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 2, 2011)

Dude that's sweeeeeet. Your putting the compound in the closet for the rest of the season.. right.......

......right...?

I've seen you whackin those deer up in the bowhunting challenge. The compound is in the closet now... right...?


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 2, 2011)

SWWWEEEEEETTTTT !!!!!!


----------



## DWB (Nov 2, 2011)

Awwww Man!  Now I can't wate to get mine!


----------



## DWB (Nov 2, 2011)

The first deer you kill with that Hoots will make you give up the wheels!  Trust me!  I have all but stopped gun hunting!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 2, 2011)

your post made me pull out my 55 lb 58" mamba this evening . i have been shooting my quinns for 2 years now and actually tried to sell the mamba last year. man that sucker is light and fast ! i am glad it stayed in the closet. may have to take it to the bushes with me . thanks for the reminder about the short bows !!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 2, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> SWWWEEEEEETTTTT !!!!!!



Yep, sure is.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 6, 2011)

Took it out this morning for it first hunt.  Didn't see anything; however it felt good to hold a wooden bow.  Got the trad juices flowing.  Might just have to give up the training wheels.  Thanks KY-Longbow for motivating me to buy the Lil' Hoot.


----------

